# What is this? YM2000



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

On my YM 2000 I have a small plastic container with lid, attached to the glow plug via a rubber tubing. It is located on the top of the engine just forward of the #1 cylinder.

After reading some internet parts catalogs I have found out that it is called a "Tank Heater". I will include a picture saved from an internet parts catalog. Item #2 in the picture.

Question is what is it? What is it suppose to contain? and How does it work?

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=87720>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

twentynine, I am just taking a swag here but on some of the East European diesels in particular on a tractor my father owns (AC5040 I believe) it had a similar device for a cold starting aid in which diesel fuel was dribbled into an electric heater which in turn vaporized the diesel. The diesel vapor was then drawn into the engine via the intake manifold and served as a start aid since the diesel vapor was much more easily ignited. Not sure if this is the case with yours or not. Perhaps one of our other member can jump in who has experience with the Yanmars.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Yanmar Thermostart*

twentynine,

Chief is correct, it is a Thermostart option. Some models are filled by hand (bottle) and others are filled automatically by the injector return lines stopping at the bottle and proceeding to the fuel tank. It is an excellent starting aid for tractors without glow plugs. 

The bottle simply drips fuel on the igniter, atomizing the fuel to vapor and is activated when your ignition switch is fully turned left (TS) and stops when the key is in any other position. A simple, durable and reliable system and very effective during extremely low temperatures.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pinch hit Mark! Learn something new everyday! :thumbsup:


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for The information guys! This is one of those things I always wondered about.


----------

